# الخوف المرضي Phobia ؟؟



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*الخوف المرضي Phobia 



الخوف المرضي هو شعور لا عقلاني بالخوف عندما يواجه الشخص بشيء او نشاط اوموقف عام ، مما يؤدي به الى تفادي هذا الشئ الذي يخشاه.

و الخوف المرضي هو اكثر اشكال القلق انتشاراً ، وهو يصيب 5-13% من تعداد الشعب الامريكي من جميع الاعمار وعلى جميع مستويات الدخل ، و النساء من جميع الاعمار هن الاكثر عرضة للإصابة بالخوف المرضي ، يليهن الرجال الذين تجاوزوا الخامسة و العشرين .الاعراض :

قد يدمر الخوف المرضي جميع نواحي حياتك ، حتى قدرتك على العمل و إقامة علاقات إجتماعية ، ومن أعراضه الخوف المفاجئ اللاعقلاني و المستمر و الرعب او الفزع عند مواجهة شئ او موقف ما ، وعادة ما يدرك المريض ان الخوف ليس طبيعياً او معقولاً ، لكنه لا يستطيع السيطرة عليه .

من انواع الخوف الشائعة " الاجورافوبيا " او الخوف من التواجد في مكان عام يشعر فيه المرء بأنه لا يمكنه الهرب منه .اما " الاكروفوبيا " فهي نوع لا عقلاني من الخوف من المرتفعات ، و " الكلوستروفوبيا " الخوف المرضي من الاماكن المغلقة ، بعض الناس يشعرون بخوف شديد من 00000ات معينة غالباً الحيات و العناكب .

كثير من الناس لديهم درجة طفيفة من الخوف اوعدم الارتياح لأي من تلك المواقف وهو امر طبيعي غير أنه عندما يصبح الخوف او القلق خارج نطاق السيطرة و مؤثراً على حياتك اليومية – مثلاً إذا كنت ترفض مطلقاً التواجد في اماكن عامة او ركوب المصعد – فإنه يعد خوفاً مرضياً ، و يحتاج لعناية طبية .


خيارات العلاج :اذا شككت في إصابتك بخوف مرضي ، فاطلب من طبيبك ان يوصي لك بمعالج ، الغالبية العظمى من حالات الخوف المرضي يمكن شفاؤها تماماً بالعلاج ، وعلى عكس اضطرابات ذهنية اخرى كثيرة ، فإن الخوف المرضي اذا ما تم التغلب عليه فإنه عادة ما ينتهي الى الابد .

واكثر أشكال العلاج نجاحاً يسمى علاج إزالة الحساسية اوعلاج التعريض ، وفيه يتم تعريض المريض للشئ المسبب للخوف سواء على شكل دفعات صغيرة متزايدة _( إزالة الحساسية بأسلوب منهجي ) او دفعة واحدة ( الاغراق ) ،ويتم تدريب المصاب على اساليب الاسترخاء ثم يتم عرض الموقف المثير للقلق عليه أثناء ممارسة لأساليب الاسترخاء في عيادة الطبيب المعالج ، ويتم تكرار هذه التدريبات ، وقد تتضمن استعمال الصور او افلام الفيديو لتخيل التصرفات المسببة للخوف .

و اخيراً يواجه الشخص الموقف الذي يخشاه ، و غالباً ما يكون المعالج قريباً منه ، ثم يمارس اساليب الاسترخاء اذا تطلب الامر .
و أغلب انواع الخوف المرضي تعالج بدون عقاقير​*


----------



## viviane tarek (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكورة دونا على المعلومات 
القيمة دى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جميله جدا 
مرسىىىى على المعلومات يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا دونا علي المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## جيلان (3 نوفمبر 2008)

> وفيه يتم تعريض المريض للشئ المسبب للخوف سواء على شكل دفعات صغيرة متزايدة



*عجبتنى طريقة العلاج
المواجهة فى معظم الحالات سواء المرض او الحياه اليومية بتكون مفيدة
ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *مشكورة دونا على المعلومات
> ...


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات جميله جدا
> ...


*ميررر سى يا كوكو مان على مشاركتك وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرسي يا دونا علي المعلومات القيمة*


*ميرررسى يا قمررر على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *عجبتنى طريقة العلاج
> ...


*ميررررسى ليكى أنتى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع الرايع
محبتي​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت دونا 
على المعلومات
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> bnota_zr†a قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا عالموضوع الرايع
> > محبتي​


_ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > مشكورة اخت دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليمووو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------

